# Here a coffin I made



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Just thouhgt I would share.I made a couple like this before but they were basically dismantled so I thought I would make a couple more for this years graveyard. I made it for looks only so it doesnt open. 
Im going to put a lighting effect behind it so the light will shine thru the cracks and some fog coming through as well.It looks pretty good at night with a red light. The light will fade in and out from no light to full light in a couple seconds.Hope this works


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks great! I like the way the wood looks - nice and old and creepy.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you . A little red and black paint plus a blow torch is what I used


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought you may have used a torch just by looking at it. I've been wanting to make one of those for 3 years now in the same manor. Time to get the wind back in my sails! Very nice coffin!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice ... now really, where did you dig it up?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Blowtorch! Genius! I like it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a really nice coffin!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Love it.. Great job.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

That looks great! I already feel sorry for the TOTs. Okay, no, I don't  . Have fun!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Well heres an unfinished project. Almost done and its going to be a surprise for my son as soon as I get his born date and then a "death" date and probably a little more sprucing up done to it. It will be in a grave yard scene with my many other store bought and home made tombstones,also with the coffins and alot of other stuff. The tombstones will have a dim blue light shinning on them. 
I dint use the flash because it didnt look good.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great coffin, love the paint on it!!


----------



## thud (Sep 22, 2008)

@Mattie; very well done! I'm cutting my teeth on a quick and dirty foam board one atm. I might try a wood one out in the future.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice coffin..love the torch effects
Great Job
do you have a pic with the light?


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

No I dont right now. I still have to pull out all my electronics for everything I want to use so maybe in a weekend or two. Im painting my fence right now, trying something different than the PVC style. Then I have to figure out how to put that together and then move on to the electric end of things, and thank you everyone.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Heres a fence Im going to use for my graveyard...I think it will fit the scene. Im going for something other than the PVC style fence, only cause I had one the last couple years so I want a change. Not terribly cheap but about 15.00 bucks for an 8" section


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

mattie said:


> Heres a fence Im going to use for my graveyard...I think it will fit the scene. Im going for something other than the PVC style fence, only cause I had one the last couple years so I want a change. Not terribly cheap but about 15.00 bucks for an 8" section


Very nice and "old" looking fence, mattie. even the way it is.

Are you going to paint it or age it (I assume)?

I was trying to judge the size of the boards. They look like 1X4 vertcals and 1X2 horizontals??? I've used 1X3 furring strips and painted them in the past because they're so dirt cheap.

I like the way they look crooked and staggered. If I were you, I'd mitre the tops of the vertical boards to a point.

Either way, I always liked (and used) wooden fences. I was considering switching to PVC this year, but I think I'll wait.

I think it'll fit in nicely with your set up. I can't wait to see your haunt complete.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you Kerryike. They are 1x2 with about a 1x3-4 fence slat, cut one in half for 2 slats. Raised them up ,then screwed them in for a little more height.I left the end slats lower so they can sit on the ground. I just painted the 1x2's with the Walnut brown paint from Wal Mart , and the slats are the same brown just a lighter coating.I think Im done with it . I have to much other stuff to do. I was going to cut the tops but didnt feel like it. Maybe for next year.
Let me tell you though...this fence was so much easier and quicker to build than the PVC, so keep that in mind if you do decide to go PVC.
Someone asked me about a picture of my light under the coffin...so here is a picture but my circut was acting up so it wasnt pulsing the light but you get the idea. If you look close enough you can see the light shining through the end and reflecting off the wall.


----------

